# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Eli Dingle first conquest?

## tammyy2j

Eli Dingle is set to bed Kelly Windsor.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What a surprise!  wonder how long it toolk the script writers to think of that idea

----------


## Chris_2k11

How original.                 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jojo

Is there anyone Kelly Windsor hasn't slept with?!

How very unoriginal....

----------


## Rain_

Is it me or does kelly feature in every "this character is to bed...."storyline?

Me thinks maybe Adele Silver is going to become the charcter "Kelly" and will have trouble finding serious work if it all goes wrong in Emmerdale

----------


## Kim

ZZZZ Maybe she think's she can eventually get hold of some of Rodney's money by sleeping with her and then threatening to tell him.

----------


## x Amby x

never would have guessed, i mean its not like Kelly to go around sleeping with just anyone is it now? lol

----------


## Jada-GDR

yeah, what they said ^^^  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## westham

when does this happen or was this wrong

----------


## Mr Humphries

My goodness Kelly Windsor !

Her knickers go up and down more than an lift in Canary Wharf !

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

> My goodness Kelly Windsor !
> 
> Her knickers go up and down more than an lift in Canary Wharf !


Yeh true that's hilarious! He looks a bit like her first husband roy-Scruffy.

----------


## Mr Humphries

> Yeh true that's hilarious! He looks a bit like her first husband roy-Scruffy.


I completely forgot about Roy !  :Rotfl:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Lol, is this while or after she has fallen for Jimmy.

----------


## Ermintrude

> Is there anyone Kelly Windsor hasn't slept with?!
> 
> How very unoriginal....


Len i think LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by JoJo
> 
> 
> Is there anyone Kelly Windsor hasn't slept with?!
> 
> How very unoriginal....
> 
> 
> Len i think LOL


Okay well we all know what kelly is like but I dont think she would go there and I hope not either.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by JoJo
> 
> 
> Is there anyone Kelly Windsor hasn't slept with?!
> 
> How very unoriginal....
> 
> 
> Len i think LOL


Actually I think he has. He tampered with her twin carbs :Sick:

----------

